# Vote for a DSI hacking section!



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

I know this has been discussed before but now we have this exploit and yeah it would be handy to have a DSi section dedicated to DSi hacking.

It may land anywhere like in the ds section under ''NDS - ROM Hacking and Translations'''or its own specific thing in ''Other Systems Discussions''


its just an suggestion, its needed since we have an exploit. Staff I hope you understand this pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Wait staff, this was not a smart move, i know but we freaking need it.(posted before one of the staff gets angry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 28, 2011)

Well considering theres actually progress in hacking it now and Team Twiizers released that Sudoku hack thing, I think it'd be a good idea to make a separate section for the DSi hacking.
Then again this is coming from someone who's been waiting for a DSi hack and doesn't want to buy a flashcart and been annoyed just finding regular DS stuff when trying to find anything new about DSi since I got the thing.. But I still support a DSi hacking section


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Well considering theres actually progress in hacking it now and Team Twiizers released that Sudoku hack thing, I think it'd be a good idea to make a separate section for the DSi hacking.
> Then again this is coming from someone who's been waiting for a DSi hack and doesn't want to buy a flashcart and been annoyed just finding regular DS stuff when trying to find anything new about DSi since I got the thing.. But I still support a DSi hacking section




Well in fact I have 4 DSi flashcards. So yeah...

DSTWO, AK2I, Ez-Flash Vi, iSmart MM


----------



## ismaelWii (Jan 28, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two flashcarts but I still used the bought Sudoku and used the hack because it has a promising future in hacking.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, this may jump start the DSi scene. The forum however is going to look like the SCDS2 SDK area. Good idea.


----------



## Langin (Jan 30, 2011)

Soo, 16 to 6. Costello or any mod; can this be discussed in the staff forum? I believe our members want this! :'D

Has anyone a good reason for not doing this? If you have any offenses; post now.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 30, 2011)

How about DSi Softmod section?  Not hacking, but Softmod only?


----------



## rendner (Jan 30, 2011)

Just for information, big n has responded:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: 28/01/2011 Nintendo removed Sudoku from the EUR/AU and USA DSi Shop.


source


----------



## Langin (Jan 30, 2011)

rendner said:
			
		

> Just for information, big n has responded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet that you tell it, but I knew that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still there are a lot people with questions bout dsi hacking and thy dunno where to place all of their shityou know. This is needed.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2011)

Cyclo releasing their dsi cart, few more teams releasing dsi mode carts later this year and with this hack, dsi scene looks to be more lively soon and to support this with a dedicated section would be most wise.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

why not start hacking the dsi shop so anyting is for freeee


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

Stop bumping old threads, this is the THIRD today.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 30, 2011)

Team Twiizers is busy doing some 3ds hacking.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Stop bumping old threads, this is the THIRD today.


how do you mean stup bumping old treads

it is only almost 2 months old not 2 years


----------



## Langin (Mar 30, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what? 2 MONTHS GUY!

Reported my tread, STAFF DISCUSS THIS PLEASE!


I want a hacking channel too! ^,^(lawl just random typ´d)


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't revive one-month old threads. Or older.

We *will* ban you.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sure that the DSi hacking scene is large enough to warrant its own section like the Wii Hacking section.  For one thing, the DSi is not considered a separate console from the DS Lite, just a revamped version of it.  So there's no reason to create a whole section dedicated to only the DSi.  

I would suggest starting a DSi hacking _topic_ in the NDS - Console and Game Discussions forum and if it gets enough momentum, it could be stickied.


----------

